# Q? Re: 1920s Hawthorne Flyer pedals



## Monarky (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello fellow Flyers,

Does anyone know or can anyone answer my question as to what original pedals came on 1920s Hawthorne Flyer?  My Hawthorne came without pedals and I'm tying to find some true and correct parts for it. All I have as a reference is a single pedal axel that was attached to the sprocket.... I can sends pics to see if anyone can help me identify it.  Please let me know if anyone the answer or any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's the 1928 Hawthorne Flyer catalog page from Nostalgic.net

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle243/picture918


----------



## Monarky (Mar 7, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Here's the 1928 Hawthorne Flyer catalog page from Nostalgic.net
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle243/picture918




Thanks for the tip..... The page doesnt give the name of the pedal but they look like torringtons in the picture.  What do you think?


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*1924 Catalog*

From fall winter 1924 Montgomery Wards big book.


----------



## buisky (Mar 8, 2013)

My original 1928 Flyer had Torringtons on it .  Ron


----------



## Monarky (Mar 8, 2013)

buisky said:


> My original 1928 Flyer had Torringtons on it .  Ron




From all the catalog photos I have been sent dont give the brand name of the pedal but they sure look like Torringtons.... But my question is which model torringtons 6, or 8?


----------



## Monarky (Mar 8, 2013)

Monarky said:


> From all the catalog photos I have been sent dont give the brand name of the pedal but they sure look like Torringtons.... But my question is which model torringtons 6, or 8?




Can you send me pics of your Hawthorne?


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 9, 2013)

Torrington 8's look to be correct. many retailers did not disclose their manufacturer name of accessories  , sometimes they would give them their own in house name..


----------



## Monarky (Mar 9, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Torrington 8's look to be correct. many retailers did not disclose their manufacturer name of accessories  , sometimes they would give them their own in house name..




That makes a lot of sense and I do agree with you...they look like Torrington 8 but are the 8s accurate for the 1920s?  My bike only came with one axel which does not look like a Torrington and I will try to place a photo here later to see if anyone can help me Id it but it may also be inaccurate to the bike and would agree to go with the catalog pictures for more accuracy.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a original pedal from a mid 20's Hawthorne. It is actually in great shape pm me if interested. This is actually the same pedal as the one in the add above.


----------



## Monarky (Mar 10, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> This is a original pedal from a mid 20's Hawthorne. It is actually in great shape pm me if interested. This is actually the same pedal as the one in the add above.




Hi Rustyspoke66.....pm sent... Thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 11, 2013)

Monarky said:


> That makes a lot of sense and I do agree with you...they look like Torrington 8 but are the 8s accurate for the 1920s?  My bike only came with one axel which does not look like a Torrington and I will try to place a photo here later to see if anyone can help me Id it but it may also be inaccurate to the bike and would agree to go with the catalog pictures for more accuracy.




Howdy Monarky, I can't say if 8's are accurate or not. It would depend on the year of your bike. T 8's in the 20's had narrower blocks than the more common 30's and later versions. When the term "20's" is used, it could be anything from rat traps to rubber block pedals, Torrington, Wald, Rex, Pirate etc.... If you consider the catalogs as a guide and not gospel, it may offer you more options to work with. I have seen numerous times diffrent, original equipment bits and pieces on bikes that were not at all in the print ads or catalogs. There were many different suppliers to catalog order retailers such as your Hawthorne, and there could be a wide variety of pedals that are period correct and accurate for your ride, but not pictured in a catalog.
Best, Ivo


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 12, 2013)

*1922*

Here is the pedal pictured on the Deluxe Motor Bike 1922 Golden Jubilee Catalog. In reading the descriptions of the bikes offered, I'm seeing 3 different pedals on mens bikes pictured in the catalog.


----------



## Monarky (Mar 12, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Howdy Monarky, I can't say if 8's are accurate or not. It would depend on the year of your bike. T 8's in the 20's had narrower blocks than the more common 30's and later versions. When the term "20's" is used, it could be anything from rat traps to rubber block pedals, Torrington, Wald, Rex, Pirate etc.... If you consider the catalogs as a guide and not gospel, it may offer you more options to work with. I have seen numerous times diffrent, original equipment bits and pieces on bikes that were not at all in the print ads or catalogs. There were many different suppliers to catalog order retailers such as your Hawthorne, and there could be a wide variety of pedals that are period correct and accurate for your ride, but not pictured in a catalog.
> Best, Ivo




Hi there Ivo,  thanks for your feedback as it is greatly appreciated. As for my bike I'm still trying to figure out the exact year for my Hawthorne Flyer.  All I know is hat it's from the early to mid 20s and it has a snowflake looking chain sprocket with 28" inch metal/wood wheel set.  Does any of your catalogs identify the year of my bike? If so can you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 12, 2013)

Are there pictures somewhere of your bike? The paint scheme would likely be a good clue to what year it is. Someone here will likely be able to date and ID the bike for you. I only have 1922 and 1924/25 catalogs, none showing the snowflake chainring, but that doesn't mean much. The wood/clad wheels and snowflake chainwheel were used on many bikes, kinda like the pedals and other bits. 

.


----------



## Monarky (Mar 13, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Is there pictures somewhere of your bike? The paint scheme would likely be a good clue to what year it is. Someone here will likely be able to date and ID the bike for you. I only have 1922 and 1924/25 catalogs, none showing the snowflake chainring, but that doesn't mean much. The wood/clad wheels and snowflake chainwheel were used on many bikes, kinda like the pedals and other bits.
> 
> .




No I have not taken photos as of yet, although I will soon....I got it in pieces so I'm trying to organize it accordingly.  I will post them when I take the pics.


----------



## fxo550 (Sep 19, 2013)

*originals hawthorne pedals*

This set came off a 1930's original hawthorne balloon tire bicycle.They are for sale!! L@@k at the for sale thread.thanks


----------

